# DAE staff goofed, now I cannot use my deposits.



## Kaelyn (Nov 12, 2018)

DAE staff setup a request for me for Maui. They goofed. I began this quest 2 solid years ago. They put in that I would only accept a certain place. That was not my intent when speaking with the agent.  

What I said was, "while I would prefer the following places I will take anywhere on the island." Several times over the next 1.5 years, I would call in asking for updates.  The reply was always the same, "we're waiting for inventory to come in".  I had no idea I was locked out of most of the island by this staffer's mistake.  Now we are less than 60 days out of our scheduled trip, and the island is very booked up. I have 4 weeks of credit, none of which I can use for this trip because THE ONLY resort DAE has listed on Maui does not accept an exchange-in, only a rental.  DAE staff kept me hanging for a year and a half for a reservation that would literally never happen.  I feel cheated, and gipped. 

Now, there are non-timeshare rentals available, but it's $5000 for anything approaching the quality of my trade. it's $3K + for a studio. If I had known in enough time, I could have made alternate arrangements, but that is going to be very difficult now, all because a staffer screwed up. I've already paid in a couple thousand in MF fees that were to be used for this trip, which cannot happen now. One of my credits is about to expire, and the only way to extend it is to pay still more money! I AM FURIOUS. 

When I talked to staff today, they assured me that they had "gotten lots of people into Maui on exchanges in the last year". They assured me that actual exchanges happen through DAE for HI. So... That tells me I could have had the vacation I wanted, and planned for, if the staffer had done their job right the first time.

DAE NEEDS TO MAKE THIS RIGHT!


----------



## tseebach (Nov 23, 2018)

Didn't you have another thread where you said you had booked flights before an exchange was even offered? I think you need to take some responsibility for the 'goof'. When I make exchange requests through DAE, they send me a confirmation e-mail of requests with details of what I requested (see below for Hawaii request I entered in June 2018). And while I have not tried in their new system, under the old system, I could login and see my requests. Maybe you would have been better off entering your request online vs. calling. You may be able to extend your banked weeks for another 6 months by paying $50, but you still may not get Maui or anything on Hawaii.

*Request Details*
*Country:* United States *Region:* Hawaii
*Location:* All
*Check In:* 31 May or 1 Jun 2019, 7 or 8 Jun 2019, 14 or 15 Jun 2019, 21 or 22 Jun 2019, 28 or 29 Jun 2019, 5 or 6 Jul 2019, 12 or 13 Jul 2019, 19 or 20 Jul 2019, 26 or 27 Jul 2019, 2 or 3 Aug 2019, 9 or 10 Aug 2019, 16 or 17 Aug 2019, 23 or 24 Aug 2019, 30 or 31 Aug 2019, 6 or 7 Sep 2019, 13 or 14 Sep 2019, 20 or 21 Sep 2019, 27 or 28 Sep 2019, 4 or 5 Oct 2019, 11 or 12 Oct 2019, 18 or 19 Oct 2019, 25 or 26 Oct 2019, 1 or 2 Nov 2019, 8 or 9 Nov 2019, 15 or 16 Nov 2019, 29 or 30 Nov 2019, 6 or 7 Dec 2019, 13 or 14 Dec 2019, *Weeks:* 1
*On behalf of:* Myself *Guest Name:* 
*Adults:* 2 *Children:* 0
*Comments:* Any island, any week starting after Memorial Day and ending before Thanksgiving. Early Dec also OK. Studio to 2 bedroom acceptable. 3 bedroom maybe acceptable.


----------

